# Welche Horrorspiele entgehen mir?



## Aica (27. Juni 2016)

Hi.

Seit Jahren suche ich schon immer regelmäßig nach Horrorspielen. Ich habe auch schon viele gefunden und gespielt.

Ich durchstöber dabei Steam.

Gerne spielte ich Sachen wie
• Soma
• Alien: Isolation
• DreadOut (& Keepers Of The Dark)
• Layers Of Fear
• Among The Sleep
• Amnesia (& Mashine For Pigs)
• uvm.

 Natürlich auch FEAR und so. 

Nun habe ich auch direkt nach dem TAG »Horror« in Steam gesucht, aber das ist ja mehr Käse. Was da alles für ein Blödsinn mit gezeigt wird.

Und wie viel z.B. auch nicht angezeigt wird: ich habe da alle 54 Seiten die letzten beiden Tagen durch und heute wird mir z.B. Obscure 1&2 vorgeschlagen was in den 54 Seiten nicht zu finden war, was mich natürlich interessiert und schon in meiner Wunschliste ist. Und wegen sowas frage ich euch.

Was fällt euch noch so ein?

Sophie's Curse und Share habe ich nach dem Kauf wieder erstatten lassen, weil man z.T. nicht mal Eisntellungen vornehmen kann etc.

Und natürlich habe ich google schon bemüht. Sehr oft und bin da auch zich Seiten durch. Leider wissen die Seiten wie PC Games etc. mit ihren top 10 auch nicht alles. Oder die sind nicht in den Top10 oder wurden nie getestet oder was weiß ich.

Gegeben sein sollte: 
• kein reines Point & Click (Bei Spielen wie D4 geht es irgendwie noch)
• Kein Spiel, welches man von der Vogelperspektive betrachtet. Spiele im Stil von GTA 1 und GTA 2 werden für mich keine spannende Horroratmosphäre bieten können.
• Single Player

Und ich glaube, das war es eigentlich auch, was ich als Vorraussetzung habe.

Danke schon mal. 

Edit:
Origin ist auch vorhanden und uPlay.

Erhaltene Tipps:

• Alan Wake
• Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
• Clive Barker's Undying
• Condemned: Criminal Origins
• Cry Of Fear
• Daylight
• Dead Space
• The Evil Within
• The Last Door
• Neverending Nightmares
• Outlast
• Penumbra
• The Suffering
• Systemshock 2


----------



## McDrake (27. Juni 2016)

Windows 10!
Ok, kleiner Scherz, bin vollkommen zufiedern damit


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2016)

Sofern Dein PC nicht zu schwach ist, solltest du unbedingt mal The Evil Within http://store.steampowered.com/sub/65812/ anschauen.

Auch sehr gut ist die Dead Space-Reihe. Teil 1 gibt es bei Steam http://store.steampowered.com/sub/65812/  den Rest glaub ich nur bei Origin bzw. an Origin gebunden. Vlt aber auch bei gog.com mal schauen.


Und mal ne andere Art von Horror/Grusel, wo du nicht kämpfen kannst, sondern nur flüchten und verstecken, "Geheimnisse" aufdecken usw: Outlast http://store.steampowered.com/app/238320/ . Das lebt sehr von der Atmosphäre, kommt gut per guten Kopfhörern in einer dunklen Winternacht 


Eher "gruselig" bzw. Mystery als Horror, aber auch mit schöner Atmosphäre wäre Alan Wake http://store.steampowered.com/sub/65812/


----------



## Aica (27. Juni 2016)

The Evil Within habe ich angespielt, da es mich sehr interessierte.
Aber ich habe es tatsächlich zurück gegeben, da die Programierung sehr bescheiden war. An sich habe ich kein Problem mit 3rd Person. Aber da war das so oft so dermaßen verbugged, dass das einfach nicht möglich war zu spielen. (Steamcommunity zeigte, dass ich damit nicht alleine war)
Und dann gab es kurze Sequenzen in 1st Person, wo man dann Blut geleckt hat und merkte, wie geil dieses Spiel so wirkt. Das wurde leider etwas versaut.
Sonst aber ein guter Tipp. Danke

Dead Space. Stimmt!! Da habe ich erst den ersten Teil gespielt, was ne Weile her ist. Ganz vergessen. Danke!!

Outlast war auch toll. Da freue ich mich mega auf den zweiten Teil! 

Danke, sehr gute Tipps. Genau die eichtige Richtung. Sowas meinte ich. 

Mein PC ist nicht schwach. Habe eine R9 290 und eine FX3850. Damit lässt sich schon was spielen. 

Edit: Den Tipp mit Alan Wake habe ich voll übersehen. Danke!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Juni 2016)

Schon Cry of Fear ausprobiert, gibt es ja auf Steam kostenlos.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2016)

"Daylight" ist okay, wenn du Herumirren und Zeugs aufsammeln in prozedural generierten Levels magst. 
"System Shock 2" wäre gerade im Sale.
Das "Penumbra Collector's Pack" ist auch sehr günstig.
"Condemned: Criminal Origins" wäre ebenfalls im Angebot, nur 2.49, das müsstest du aber auf Umwegen holen.
"Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth" kostet genauso viel, aber die Steam-Version ist nicht so stabil, wie die gekaufte, heißt es.

Vlt. noch "Clive Barker's Undying" von gog.com, ist nicht im Sale, sonst gäbe es das meist für weit unter 2€.


----------



## Aica (27. Juni 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Schon Cry of Fear ausprobiert, gibt es ja auf Steam kostenlos.


Wunderbar. Danke.



svd schrieb:


> "Daylight" ist okay, wenn du Herumirren und Zeugs aufsammeln in prozedural generierten Levels magst.
> "System Shock 2" wäre gerade im Sale.
> Das "Penumbra Collector's Pack" ist auch sehr günstig.
> "Condemned: Criminal Origins" wäre ebenfalls im Angebot, nur 2.49, das müsstest du aber auf Umwegen holen.
> ...


Daylight habe ich bisher ignoriert, weil die Bewertung so schlecht ist. Du meinst also, es könnte sich lohnen? Herumirren konnte man auch in Amnesia im ersten Teil ganz gut in dem Wald-lvl. Das Video zumindest von Daylight schaut ganz interessant aus 

Systemshock 2 habe ich. Aber irgendwie habe ich auch nur 0,5 stunden gespielt. Ich kam da irgendwie nicht ins Spiel rein. Sollte ich vielleicht noch mal in Angriff nehmen.

Penumbra hat bei mir nicht gestartet. Habe ich wieder reklamiert. Wird auch nur für Win2000 und XP supportet. Mit Kompatibilitätsmodus kam ich da auch nicht weiter. 

Zu Condemned: Criminal Origins: yapp, verstehe. Schau ich mir an, danke. 

Bei Call of Cthullhu und Clive Barker denke ich mir, dass die zu sehr auf Shooter aus sind. So wie Doom 1&2. Zählt als Horror, aber irgendwie ist da nichts, wo man Spannung hat, sich erschreckt oder Gruseleffekt hat. 

Aber sonst großes Dankeschön.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2016)

Naja, ein Freund hat mich quasi gezwungen, Daylight durchzuspielen. Dafür, dass ich Horrorspiele nicht mag, war es gar nicht mal so scheiße.
Die Atmosphäre passt schon. Wenn's mal günstig ist, also unter 5€, kann man es schon mal ansehen. So viele Alternativen gibt's ja gar nicht.

Die "Penumbra Collection" gibt's auch auf gog.com. Die Spiele dort machen iA weniger Probleme mit Kompatibilität, bzw. wird dort mehr darauf geachtet, 
dass das, was man verkauft, auch problemlos auf modernen Systemen läuft.

"Call of Cthulhu" ist ein First-Person-Spiel. Geschossen wird auch, ja. Der Shooterpart ist ziemlich schlecht, bzw. nicht der Schwerpunkt. 
Aber sag nicht, dass es keine Stimmung gibt, wenn du noch nie durch Innsmouth gelaufen bist. 

Und "Undying" ist ein, zu Unrecht, übergangenes Spiel. Es in einem Satz mit Doom zu nennen, was Horror betrifft, ist sehr ungerecht.

Oh, ich hab ja fast vergessen, das "*** Suffering[/URL]" mittlerweile Freeware ist.


----------



## Aica (27. Juni 2016)

Alan Wake ist schon mal richtig klasse! Ich mag es, wie es auf gebaut ist. Und Stephen King habe ich eh immer sehr gemocht und schon als kleines Kind viel gelesen xD


----------



## Aica (8. Juli 2016)

Na? Gibt es keine Ideen mehr?


----------



## svd (8. Juli 2016)

Schon alles durchgespielt, oder was?


----------



## Aica (8. Juli 2016)

• Entweder durch gespielt (Weil auch schon vorher im Besitz gehabt zum Teil)
• oder laufen nicht auf Win10 und habe ich bei Steam reklamiert

Ich habe Dead Space 2 und 3 halt noch nicht gespielt gehabt. Habe ich beide nun durch. 2 war klasse. 3 war okay, aber hatte nichts mehr mit Horror zu tun, sondern mehr mit nem Counterstrike mit Aliens oder so. Das selbe Prinzip wie bei FEAR, wo Teil 3 auch nur noch so ein Ballerteil war. Aber zumidnest fand ich es nicht schlecht. 

Zu Allan Wake schrieb ich ja schon was.


usw.

Und bei Shadows Peak warte ich noch auf ein paar Updates, damit es angenehmer spielbar ist. Ich würde gerne die Mausempfindlichkeit einstellen können z.B.

Also viel Geschriebe nur um antworten zu wollen: ich brauche Nachschub!


----------



## HanFred (9. Juli 2016)

Call of Cthulhu DCotE ist auf dem PC leider kaputt, egal ob retail oder digital. Man kann es wohl mit etwas Mühe durchspielen, ohne diese Bugs funktioniert es aber wohl nur noch auf der ersten Xbox. Zwei Stellen sind Problematisch, eine davon sehr früh im Spiel (Leiter), die kann man umgehen (kurz vor der Videosequenz abspringen). Die andere (man sieht Ziele nicht, die man ausschalten muss) ist schon deutlich aufwendiger, ausser man besorgt sich ein fremdes Savegame.
Das Geballer war wirklich nicht so toll, abgesehen davon fand ich das Spiel allerdings einsame Spitze. Über weite Strecken ist man unbewaffnet unterwegs und kämpft nur mit der eigenen Verletzlichkeit sowie dem ewig drohenden Wahnsinn. Loveraft eben, das Spiel basiert auf dem Pen und Paper Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Juli 2016)

Neverending Nightmares
Knock-Knock


----------



## Aica (10. Juli 2016)

who's there?

Leider wird bei mir persönlich der Sinn verfehlt, wenn Horror in einen Sidewalker eingebaut wird. Das selbe Prinzip, wie bei der Vogelperspektive. Man ist halt nicht da drin und es gibt kein »man ist mitten drinn–Gefühl«. Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn es ein 2d Point & Click Adventure ist (die Rätsel sind nicht allzu schwer): *The Last Door Season 1 & 2* haben mich als Lovecraft Fan absolut mitgerissen. Die Atmosphäre, die Musik, der Grafikstil (trotz der riesigen Pixel, die Details in einer Art verschleiern, dass die eigene Vorstellungskraft Überstunden schiebt) funktionieren einfach super. Die Story ist auch ziemlich gut. Zumindest nen Blick drauf würde ich drauf werfen (evtl. bei nem Youtubevideo mal reinschauen). Ist kein Action-/Survival-Spiel, sondern es geht hat hauptsächlich ums Erkunden, Dialoge führen und Rätsel lösen um einen uralten, unaussprechlichen Horror aufdecken, der hinter dem "Vorhang" der Welt lauert.


----------



## Aica (11. Juli 2016)

Erinnert mich an Lemmings auf Windows 3.1 bzw im DOS. Das ist dann doch zu extrem mit den Pixeln. :/ Aber danke


----------

